# Warfield's Wife?



## RamistThomist (Mar 25, 2005)

I have read from several sources that B.B. Warfield's wife was paralyzed. I read that several years ago. However, my initial impression was that she was fully paralyzed from the neck down as a result from a lightning strike. I have read several other accounts, including the excellent issue of TableTalk for next month, that the paralysis might not have been full body and may have taken a more nerval approach to her condition. Does anybody know how and to what extent she was paralyzed?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2005)

The accounts I have read of Warfield's wife are not entirely clear. But it appears that Warfield married his wife Annie in August 1876 while he was studying in Germany under Franz Delitzsch. He took his wife for a walk on their honeymoon in the Harz mountains when "they were overtaken by a terrible thunderstorm. It was a shattering experience for Mrs Warfield from which she never recovered. She was more or less an invalid for the rest of her life. They had no children and Warfield cared for Annie all her days. The students would see them walking slowly together about the Seminary campus. BBW was always gentle and caring with her. He could never leave her for very long. This was one of the reasons he was rarely present at church courts or heard speaking from the floor of his presbytery. He was not outstanding in debate. His time was spent with his beloved Annie." She was basically paralyzed or an invalid for about 40 years.

Source cited: Banner of Truth article.

[Edited on 3-26-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------

